# Best Cart To Move Cut Wood Around



## Joey_C (Sep 19, 2016)

Without using a tractor.  What type of carts do you guys use to Move cut wood from woodpiles around?  This will be my first year with a wood burning stove and where the cord wood will be dumped is not very close to where I will be stacking it so I was thinking about getting a cart.

Started on a small woodpile that's close to the house but a majority of the wood will be on the other side of the driveway.

Here's my first woodpile which is under the porch.  




These get decent reviews but I was wondering what you pros use and if there was a better system for moving wood across the yard in the dead of winter-


It's 25 inches wide by 40 inches long.  I've seen the powdercoated steel ones with the drop down sides but living close to the ocean i figure it would just get rusted.  I'm curious what everyone else uses.


----------



## macattack_ga (Sep 19, 2016)

10 cubic foot double wheel wheelbarrow 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2016)

I prefer traditional single wheel wheelbarrows, much more maneuverable than those double wheel things.  Aren't those double wheel barrows made for girls who can't balance a normal wheelbarrow?  [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey_C (Sep 19, 2016)

and then there's this-


----------



## maple1 (Sep 19, 2016)

You say no tractor.

Does that also mean no ride-on or ATV either? Just human powered?

In that case, I use a wheelbarrow. (Mine has one wheel). But that cart you posted might work good.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2016)

I like a standard wheelbarrow. Looks like the on-deck stack under the porch will hold pretty much wood. You will probably be able to dodge the bad weather and move more wood up when weather permits.


----------



## macattack_ga (Sep 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## XJcacher (Sep 19, 2016)

See my avatar.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Aren't those double wheel barrows made for girls who can't balance a normal wheelbarrow?


I actually prefer the single wheel.  We currently have a double wheel and I find it more difficult to balance when there are variations of terrain between the two wheels.


----------



## Slow burn (Sep 19, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

I couldn't resist. I have pulled it with the lawn tractor but she doesn't like it


----------



## warno (Sep 19, 2016)

I use the bed of my truck or a wheel barrel. If I can't get at it with either of those, easily, I don't need it that bad.


----------



## Slow burn (Sep 19, 2016)

My pic posting isn't the best


----------



## Joey_C (Sep 19, 2016)

Seems like most use a wheelbarrow.  I'd think the four wheeled cart would be easier but I wonder if there are those that have used both.  I guess I'm wondering if the people that are using wheelbarrows are using wheelbarrows only because it's what they've always used.  Hmmm...


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 19, 2016)

A standard wheelbarrow brings in a days supply conveniently for me. Slighty longer distance from my woodshed.

I had a cart from the hardware store that held more wood but was harder to maneuver, It also fell apart because it was held together with the tiniest spot welds I've ever seen

TIP - invest in a solid tire/wheel for the wheel barrow, expensive ( $25) but will last. Once the standard wheel goes flat by itself the bead is broken and it cant be fixed


----------



## slayer7 (Sep 19, 2016)

Joey_C said:


> Seems like most use a wheelbarrow.  I'd think the four wheeled cart would be easier but I wonder if there are those that have used both.  I guess I'm wondering if the people that are using wheelbarrows are using wheelbarrows only because it's what they've always used.  Hmmm...



For the yard, I use a standard single-wheel wheelbarrow to move from splitting area to stacks unless I'm moving a large amount of wood to another stack at which time it goes in the pickup bed. I also have that firewood cart/tote that you posted above and that thing is invaluable. We use that to haul the wood inside and fill the rack next to the stove. It is manageable to pull it up stairs when fully loaded and I throw down plastic runners across the living room in the winter so it can be wheeled right to the rack. I don't think it is heavy duty enough to haul wood around the yard though for extended amounts of time. As a matter of fact, I had to customize it some because the machine screws that hold it together originally screwed right into the frame and most loosened up/stripped out in the first year. I drilled the holes through and replaced with nuts, bolts and lock washers which solved that problem and it's held together for about 5 years now.


----------



## bad news (Sep 19, 2016)

My neighbor owns the 1200 pound cart like that and we own the Groundwork brand 800.  The 1200 is definitely better as the steering is more robust and I believe the tires are a bit larger.  Both work well for moving firewood.  I prefer the cart to a wheelbarrow because the cart can be hooked to a mower or garden tractor and double as a trailer.  I also think it's a bit easier to manage when it's loaded heavily and easier to double team with two people than a wheel barrow.  If I had to replace the one we have tomorrow I would buy the 1200 pound cart like you posted over a wheel barrow, despite how it's not quite as simple and durable.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2016)

Joey_C said:


> Seems like most use a wheelbarrow.  I'd think the four wheeled cart would be easier but I wonder if there are those that have used both.  I guess I'm wondering if the people that are using wheelbarrows are using wheelbarrows only because it's what they've always used.  Hmmm...


My SIL has a 4-wheeled cart and a double-wheel 'barrow so I've had a chance to use 'em all. As several have said, the standard wheelbarrow is just more maneuverable than anything else. Real easy to put it exactly where you want it. I've even ventured into the woods with one on occasion. I wouldn't want to try _that_ with a cart. Then I rigged my wife to the front end with a snatch-'em strap looped around her with the hooks on the axle, to haul out rounds. YMMV trying that... 
The double 'barrow _does _have a big tray...


----------



## Joey_C (Sep 19, 2016)

Woody Stover said:


> My SIL has a 4-wheeled cart and a double-wheel 'barrow so I've had a chance to use 'em all. As several have said, the standard wheelbarrow is just more maneuverable than anything else. Real easy to put it exactly where you want it. I've even ventured into the woods with one on occasion. I wouldn't want to try _that_ with a cart. Then I rigged my wife to the front end with a snatch-'em strap looped around her with the hooks on the axle, to haul out rounds. YMMV trying that...
> The double 'barrow _does _have a big tray...


 I have no intention of going in the woods.  It's pretty much a flat yard going back and forth from where the wood delivery guy dumps it in the driveway to about 40 yards in either direction to under the porch or to a remote woodpile on the other side of the yard 1/2 acre,  flat.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2016)

As a side note, my little quad trailer is actually pretty handy for moving wood if you have another person to push as you pull  and steer. Holds two or three wheelbarrows of wood.


----------



## Hasufel (Sep 19, 2016)

Joey_C said:


> and then there's this-
> View attachment 184086


I have one of those, or something very much like it. It's good for bringing a load into the house. You can actually pull it up a few steps without too much trouble. For outdoor work, though, a standard wheelbarrow is still way better in terms of capacity, maneuverability, and durability. I also sometimes use a dolly to transport rounds to a better splitting site, especially when they're too heavy to lift into a wheelbarrow.


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 19, 2016)

I use this,indestructible holds 1000 lbs easily,John Deere.


----------



## CincyBurner (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the maneuverability of single wheel wheel-barrow.  For a much improved upgrade put a solid tire on the wheel barrow.  No more worries about flats, and you can really over-fill it.

Also, consider use of a sled (someone else's good idea on the site).   When the backyard is saturated and I don't want to trash/ rut the turf I use a poly game sled  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EHTFIAM/?tag=hearthamazon-20.
It carries about as much or more than the wheel barrow.  It works great hauling wood across snow from back stacks to the house.
I try to bring in enough supply when turf is dry, until we get a good snow.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2016)

ohlongarm said:


> I use this,indestructible holds 1000 lbs easily,John Deere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite indestructible. Plowing snow with the big tractor in the blizzard last winter I didn't look behind me and backed over mine. Destructed it bigtime. 

Appears that 4,000 pounds was overloading it.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 19, 2016)

Joey,
Welcome to the site, and welcome to saving ridiculous amounts of money.

I am too, starting my first winter.  (Started burning Feb 1.)
Being "virgins" I'm sure we're both messing up all over town, but learning here
and getting things right real fast.  I don't like double working wither.
As long as we keep a clean chimney first and foremost, the rest can fall into place as
needed.  
I have the identical cart.  lol   Takes two for a 24 hour burn, overnighter included.
Fill the tote first trip, leave the 2nd cartload on the porch for later.    Added two lawnmower wheels
under the handle end and it made the thing into a whole new beast.
Also there's a utility sled for dragging over the snow.

I don't even bother with the pickup or tractor as it's 90 ft from fuel stack to house.
Just far enuff to prevent bug infestation of the shanty.

This site is changing me after being a lifelong procrasinator.   "I'll get it tomorrow"
doesn't work well in this game.   Bought a high quality splitter, and a beater truck that can
get scratched thus far.  Next is a powered splitter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 20, 2016)

I've got two home-made carts to haul behind the ATV . . . but honestly when I'm moving the wood short distances from the pile to the seasoning stacks . . . or from the woodshed to the porch I tend to use the tried-and-true wheelbarrow (until the snow flies -- then I use a canvas tote).


----------



## Jags (Sep 20, 2016)

Woody Stover said:


> Then I rigged my wife to the front end with a snatch-'em strap looped around her with the hooks on the axle, to haul out rounds.



You know the rules....pics or it didn't happen.

I know this discussion is based on human power transportation, but I can't even begin to tell you how much wood this home brew wagon has hauled into my wood storage building (old wash house 10 feet out my door).


----------



## ElmBurner (Sep 20, 2016)

I use my truck bed to get wood from the tree to the stacks, then I use a 4 wheel cart (one of the 1200 lb steel jobbers) to get the wood from the stack to the front porch.  Porch to fireplace is canvas tote.

Never much of a wheel barrow fan.  I suppose I just grew up using a wagon or cart, so that's what I keep using.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 20, 2016)

Jags said:


> You know the rules....pics or it didn't happen.


Well, I'll run the pics idea by her but I really don't think it's gonna be happnin'. 


> I know this discussion is based on human power transportation, but I can't even begin to tell you how much wood this home brew wagon has hauled into my wood storage building (old wash house 10 feet out my door).


Quad and trailer has been a game-changer here. With the slopes in our woods I can't begin to say how much wood I'd never have gotten if it was just us and the wheelbarrow pecking at the edges of the woods!


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 20, 2016)

Woody Stover said:


> Well, I'll run the pics idea by her but I really don't think it's gonna be happnin'.
> Quad and trailer has been a game-changer here. With the slopes in our woods I can't begin to say how much wood I'd never have gotten if it was just us and the wheelbarrow pecking at the edges of the woods!


I agree the wheelbarrow days were the pits,with 10 acres of woods the Suzuki 400 and cart opened up a whole new realm of possibilities. Working in wood is hard enough,without adding to it.


----------



## St. Coemgen (Sep 20, 2016)

Hauling longer distances: tractor with a trailer

Moving short distances: single wheel wheelbarrow (the low center of gravity types used to move cement are more stable)

Moving into the house: Ikea tote bags.


----------



## macattack_ga (Sep 20, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I prefer traditional single wheel wheelbarrows, much more maneuverable than those double wheel things.  Aren't those double wheel barrows made for girls who can't balance a normal wheelbarrow?  [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap, made for girls too.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2016)

We move a cart load at a time to a wood storage box on the porch. The cart loaded will fill the box and be good for 3-5 days of burning. The big bicycle wheels work well on rough yard terrain. This is not our cart, but similar, with a little less capacity.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 21, 2016)

Joey_C said:


> I guess I'm wondering if the people that are using wheelbarrows are using wheelbarrows only because it's what they've always used.  Hmmm...



More like they've always used it because it is the best tool for hauling over terrain. In any endeavor, watch what the pros use, then learn to use their tools. In the days of schlepping concrete by wheelbarrow, how many guys did you see with two and four wheeled carts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazcarr (Sep 22, 2016)

I got a open box WORX Aerocart from the Depot and have been using that.  They sell a firewood hauler attachment, but for $40 I found that bungee cords work just as well.  
I didn't expect much out of the worx since it is not the strongest, but I must admit it makes moving wood around quite easy.


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2016)

Ashful said:


> More like they've always used it because it is the best tool for hauling over terrain. In any endeavor, watch what the pros use, then learn to use their tools. In the days of schlepping concrete by wheelbarrow, how many guys did you see with two and four wheeled carts?


They are moving a different substance, usually in granular or powder form. A wheelbarrow holds much less wood than a big cart and most have just one wheel which makes them tippity when fully loaded. Not an issue with a large cart with bicycle wheels. They're stabile, even on rough terrain and go over divets, holes and molehills easily. We have both and without a doubt the cart is better for moving large loads of wood. The wheelbarrow is a big tub that moves dirt, fertilizer, cement, compost, etc. well, stuff that can conform to the belly of the beast. The cart is a big box. Another advantage of a cart is that it can be pushed or pulled. That makes a big difference going uphill. If the load is heavy one person can push while the other pulls.


----------



## Dix (Sep 22, 2016)

I have both single & dually wheel barrows. AND am the recent recipient of one of these, too





Going to be the first season using it, but I've already got a plan for it 

I had a gorilla cart, it was terrible (read "sucked" !) in snow, and lasted about 2 years.

The single wheel I bought To move firewood around when my old dually suffered a debilitating injury to it's tub (slow death at 0F wound from a semi frozen split  ), and I was waiting for it's replacement to arrive. It's OK for short spurts, but I'm not a fan.

My go to is the dually  which is this (I have "no flats")...



For me, it's good in snow (to a point ), takes a beating, and, for me, is easily to move around. 

I can move them with one hand, you can't do that with a single. Even partially loaded, I can move it. * DO NOT TRY THIS WHILST WALKING THE DOG  *


----------



## NickDL (Sep 22, 2016)

Before my cart we used a regular wheelbarrow. Thank God we have the cart, so much easier. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 22, 2016)

Dix said:


> I have both single & dually wheel barrows. AND am the recent recipient of one of these, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had two of them for four years. They are the nuts for moving wood.


----------



## Nelson (Sep 22, 2016)

I have been very happy with my Gorilla cart. I haul 3 cords of wood from my stacks, up to the house, each fall and find that the Gorilla cart is a time saver. I do use a wheelbarrow to move wood around my stacks. I've beat the crap out of my Gorilla cart for the last three years and it's still going strong.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2016)

My home built version of similar nature to the one Dix and BroB are talking about.  Its the gnats knees for moving wood between the woodshed and the attached garage.


----------



## blades (Sep 23, 2016)

The very best cart of course is the one some else is pushing/ pulling  My two wheel cart of the u shape uses apx 20" bicycle  tires as such it will move through snow up to a point. at which time a sled with sides is the best bet.


----------



## Tom123 (Sep 24, 2016)

gerry100 said:


> A standard wheelbarrow brings in a days supply conveniently for me. Slighty longer distance from my woodshed.
> 
> I had a cart from the hardware store that held more wood but was harder to maneuver, It also fell apart because it was held together with the tiniest spot welds I've ever seen
> 
> TIP - invest in a solid tire/wheel for the wheel barrow, expensive ( $25) but will last. Once the standard wheel goes flat by itself the bead is broken and it cant be fixed



Put a tube in that pneumatic tire.


----------



## mass_burner (Sep 24, 2016)

Huh, I've been toying with the idea of a movable wood rack. The wheels would need to be solid, the lawn tractor could help pull it.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2016)

There are better ways than manual labor to move firewood, you know.  I use choker, loader, and wagon.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blades (Sep 24, 2016)

Also have a two wheeled, Wheelbarrow Power drive 8cf tub poly type but when its cold better not be tossing splits in it as they will bust it out


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 24, 2016)

I started with a single wheel wheelbarrow and it works ok. I can move a decent amount of wood with it. I think if you have uneven terrain or If you have to  stop to open a fence  a double wheel will be better. I load my wheelbarrow  up very high and it has tipped over.

I found a 18 horsepower  garden tractor with plow and dump cart for 500 on Craigslist  and the wheelbarrow now sits unused.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's a way to load a single wheel wheelbarrow  that will save you some trips. Just  be careful because it will get top heavy.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Sep 25, 2016)

Saw this sticking up out of a dumpster at our Speedway.
(Piece broken off at top facing the camera)
It worked fine last winter but I added lawnmower wheels to the shortened rear stilts
a few weeks ago for this season on a healing shoulder repair.
First trip fills the tote, second stays on the porch.
Two non heaping loads for a full days supply of Vitamin "W".

CheapMark


----------



## Adabiviak (Sep 25, 2016)

To get wood from the driveway to the house involves bringing it downhill along a dirt trail. While it's easy to move since gravity is in my favor here, I'm basically braking the whole way, which I find much easier with the four-wheel cart. If I had level property, I'd use a wheelbarrow in a minute. My cart is some cheesy mesh thing I got from the hardware store. It sounds like it's going to fall apart when I drag it around, but it's surprisingly durable (had it for a few years now, and it stands up to having firewood thrown into it from a distance).


----------



## Pdesjr (Oct 6, 2016)

I use a cart like begreen to move from the yard to a deckbox at the base of my deck.About 75 ft across the yard. 2 to 3 carts full fill the deck box and gives the wifey about a weeks worth.Got about 5 yrs on the current one and is starting to look a little beat up .Not to bad


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Oct 6, 2016)

I've been using a wheelbarrow for many years and I can get enough on it to reach my weight limit. It is very efficient. A neighbor gave me a 4 wheel garden cart and I hate hauling anything heavy because it is so much more inefficient work than the 'barrow. I have an old one that had a rusted out bucket, and plan one day to build a flat, open sided platform with a front that will solve the problem of the sloping sides of a stock wheelbarrow bucket. This project is about #86 on my list of similar projects.


----------



## Handsonautotech (Oct 7, 2016)

We use plastic totes atm, all of our stacks are close to the house. I own a wheelborrow but have not been bothered to move it 20 feet for use.  

Ae rented a Kuboto 25 for a week and it was really cool tossing rounds in the front loader and dropping them off near the splitter.  

Our plan is an ATV with a bed built in, those look handy. Or one with a plow and trailer.


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle (Oct 7, 2016)

Right now I'm using a single wheel barrow for moving (Thanks to babaganoosh for that tip... Will save me a few 125ft trips).

Plan is to get an old tractor running that I can load the bucket full and drive it up to the window of the house and unload it straight in.  We'll see though.  I was told by my father in law before he passed away that the steering was welded backwards and you have to steer left to go right and vice versa.  .  I'm not complaining though since it will save hours of time moving wood and shoveling snow.


----------



## iron (Oct 7, 2016)

rubbermaid yard cart. effortless to haul big loads. great stability. won't dent (might crack if cold enough and hit with a flying object...)


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Oct 8, 2016)

overall, the double wheel barrow works easiest for me.  I also have a single wheel barrow, but it tips over easily.  I've knocked it over quite a few times throwing in pieces of wood.  Like Dix said, you can use the double single handed too if you want.  I've also found I can pull very heavy loads in the double much more easily than pushing them - think horse at the front of a small cart, only my arms are the straps attaching the cart poles.  Works real well going up or down hill and easy for me to stop - set the handles down.  I can also pull it up over my 8+ inch curbing easily when pretty well loaded.  And, I guess sort of like the saying about stoves- you can always put a smaller load if you want, but it's hard to put a bigger load in than the wheel barrow (or stove) will hold.  

The pull carts have never worked well for me.  Not as maneuverable and I find them hard to pull.  I tend to want to load them heavy/full.  I have a 1500lb cart to pull behind my Deere garden tractor (x530) that works well when I need medium to large sized loads.  Otherwise, it's the 5x10 trailer with sides.


----------



## macattack_ga (Oct 8, 2016)

They keep telling me the 10cf double wheelbarrow is for women...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 11, 2016)

I have the gorilla 1200 but would like to build something custom. Was thinking the whiz bang cart.


----------



## buc74 (Oct 29, 2016)

Big Red works well moving the loads to the garage and shed for the winter.


----------



## Jazzberry (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Nofossil (Oct 31, 2016)

We have a couple of these. The orginal was called the Gardenway Cart, and they're now made by Carts Vermont. Really rugged, holds as much wood as you'd want to drag. Can be pushed or pulled, and the large wheels work well over rough terrain with very low rolling resistance.


Of course, for big loads we use this (with a trailer made from the rear half of a pickup truck):


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Nov 3, 2016)

I use this to move wood around by hand.  I mainly use it to get wood outside to bring inside.  It's the same cart the OP posted a photo of, I just added sides to it in order to increase capacity. 

I use the Polar 1500TA behind my ATV to gather wood from out in the woods.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Nov 3, 2016)

Northern tools polar 22 cu ft trailer with extra sides. Pulled by my garden tractor.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Nov 3, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I use this to move wood around by hand.  I mainly use it to get wood outside to bring inside.  It's the same cart the OP posted a photo of, I just added sides to it in order to increase capacity.
> 
> I use the Polar 1500TA behind my ATV to gather wood from out in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 187183



I like that.


----------



## Pat32rf (Nov 4, 2016)

I only have to move the wood from the front porch (tractor bucket to there) in the door, up the hall down three stairs and I am at the pile beside the fireplace (about 1/2 face cord) so I adapted a two wheeled appliance cart. Once it is tilted back so the weight is over the axle it is handy as H. Large tires let it roll over the throw rugs. Works fine for a 71 yr old that uses 3 bush cord/yr...


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 5, 2016)

Pat32rf said:


> I only have to move the wood from the front porch (tractor bucket to there) in the door, up the hall down three stairs and I am at the pile beside the fireplace (about 1/2 face cord) so I adapted a two wheeled appliance cart. Once it is tilted back so the weight is over the axle it is handy as H. Large tires let it roll over the throw rugs. Works fine for a 71 yr old that uses 3 bush cord/yr...


Young 66 yo here
What's a bush cord?


----------



## Nofossil (Nov 6, 2016)

gerry100 said:


> Young 66 yo here
> What's a bush cord?


I dunno, but I suspect a cord in the hand is worth two in the bush.....


----------



## Ashful (Nov 6, 2016)

gerry100 said:


> Young 66 yo here
> What's a bush cord?



We should admonish those who use terms like "face cord", and "bush cord", especially when selling wood.  Not to pick solely on him, but as an example, Pat says "1/2 face cord".  This could be anywhere from 1/8 to 1/4 of a cord, with typical split lengths varying 12 to 24 inches.

A face cord is a measure of area, not volume, being 4' x 8' x anything you like.  A cord is a unit of volume, so why not just say "1/6 cord"?


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Nov 6, 2016)

We're on the same page, Ashful.
With many terms and sizes, ie. Face cord, full cord, bush cord, ricks, blah blah I have one measurement
to follow.   Got this from Wiki and it's nice n' simple.  4X4X8' or 128 cubic American feet.

That's the only unit of sizing I'll use on this site or in conversation.   Those in other countries or using a metric
variant should stay true to local area measurements too.  We can each convert to understand what a member
is conveying.  Consistency is key for good communication in this case.   Maybe a metric cord is 1m cubed?
Just made that up but as long as we're clear about our systems, the calculator can do the rest.


----------



## captjack (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## rowerwet (Nov 7, 2016)

I use the 1,000 lb steel wagon from harbor freight http://www.harborfreight.com/mesh-deck-steel-wagon-62576.html 
I bought it for my son as he has to get the wood from the stacks and fill the wood ring on the back porch, which is enough wood for one days burning. At this point it has survived four winters hauling many cords of wood. 
I also use it to haul rounds out to the trailer when I'm on a scrounge where I can't drive on the lawn, and to haul rounds from the big pile over to the splitter. 
I never expected the wagon to last so long, or take the abuse it does.  The only weak part I've found  is the tubes in the tires. I replaced them with tubles wheels a few  years ago.
My kids also use it to give rides.


----------



## Kelster (Nov 9, 2016)

captjack said:


> View attachment 187463


Hey Captjack,
Do you have any more photos of that wood bin?  I've been planning to build a couple of those myself.  I have a Ford 5000 with 3 pt Forks.

Thanks for posting!


Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------

